# Do i Need to Fast?



## FinnO25 (8 May 2017)

Hi all,
Im just wondering if you are supposed to fast before your blood test during the medical exam or does it not matter?


----------



## ModlrMike (8 May 2017)

It's usually a good idea to fast when you're going to have a medical. Nothing to eat after dinner, water until midnight is the general rule.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (9 May 2017)

FinnO25 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Im just wondering if you are supposed to fast before your blood test during the medical exam or does it not matter?



Did they tell you they will be drawing blood?

Medical assessments done by CFRC do not include a blood test.


----------



## Loachman (9 May 2017)

Neither did my last few aircrew medicals.


----------



## FinnO25 (9 May 2017)

Say Whattttt???? No Blood test! Everything i have read on here has said they do a standard blood test! is that not correct?


----------



## mariomike (9 May 2017)

FinnO25 said:
			
		

> Say Whattttt???? No Blood test!



See also,

Recruiting-Blood Test
https://army.ca/forums/threads/110373.0
OP: "Here are some questions about the blood test"



			
				FinnO25 said:
			
		

> Everything i have read on here has said they do a standard blood test! is that not correct?



Why isn't a blood test done during the CF enrollment medical?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/64582.0

Medical Test for enrollment  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/96797.0
OP: "I had a medical in a CFRC and was told that I did not need a blood test because I was under 40 years old."

etc...

If age is relevant to the discussion, FinnO25 is 19.

Forces.ca

Medical Exam

"They will measure your height and weight, and then evaluate your vision, colour perception and hearing."

To prepare for your physical, we suggest that you:

•do not smoke on the day of the exam
•do not drink caffeine the day of the exam
•limit exposure to loud noises for 48 hours
•wear your glasses, if you normally wear glasses or contacts: ◦Soft contact lenses should be removed 24 hours before the exam
◦Rigid Gas Permeable lenses should be removed 72 hours before the exam
•bring a pair of shorts & t-shirt to wear during the exam, but we do provide a disposable gown and shorts. 
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100#medical

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## FinnO25 (9 May 2017)

Cheers Everyone, Thanks alot!


----------



## Loachman (9 May 2017)

FinnO25 said:
			
		

> Say Whattttt???? No Blood test! Everything i have read on here has said they do a standard blood test! is that not correct?



Maybe they'll do enough on you to make up for the ones that they've not done on the rest of us.


----------



## sarahsmom (10 May 2017)

FinnO25 said:
			
		

> Say Whattttt???? No Blood test! Everything i have read on here has said they do a standard blood test! is that not correct?



 There is no blood work done at recruiting. If blood work is need (for those over 40 or those with pre-existing medical conditions) those results are obtained through your family doctor.

Once accepted (into Reg F at least) there is a blood test done at basic to get your G6PD level. This is useful for malaria prophylaxis later. And females get a blood test to confirm they are not pregnant.

None of these tests are fasting. Very few tests these days require fasting before hand.


----------

